# My FC AFC Hardscrabble’s Powder My Buns “Pow” Puppy - 4 months



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Those of you that know me ... know I love puppy development and this early stage of training. Working this pup is no exception; what a smart kid! 

We did not plan to keep a puppy from our litter with “Pow.” and ... certainly, not a _male_ but, gosh are we happy we did. 

4 months old now, great marking puppy - runs like a “big dog” with drive to spare He is birdy, bright, and enjoys his work. Great temperament over all but my favorite part is (for lack of a better term) his “patience.” This puppy is calm, polite, and just ... well... “chill” (as long as he is not as work in the field). His mother is an alpha wound tight kind of pistol of a gal and from what I heard about Pow I felt I made a good match. I could not be any more pleased. Just thought I’d share ... Here he is, hopefully my next yellow rock star! 

BlackFoot’s Just a Gigolo, *“Swinger”*


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Handsome lil devil


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

What a good looking dog. I've got "puppy envy" BAD.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Handsome pup !


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Great looking little guy.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Awesome picture! Too bad he's yellow!  I was sad that a litter I had a deposit on with Pow as the sire did not take


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm not sure if this helps my 'yellow puppy fix' or makes it worse.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schmemdog (Mar 30, 2010)

What a good lookin guy, there's a lot of wisdom in those eyes. Have fun!


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

Great looking pup!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

He is indeed a gorgeous pup! And you know how biased I am to the dark side. Who does his make up? Those eyes!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Very good looking pup. Looks attentive.


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

Danielle - this is my Pow pup at 2 years old. Looking at Swinger is just like looking at my Pyro at that age. So here's your boy in the future..... 










***NOTE** dangers of staying logged in when your spouse is a poster on RTF, too. This is actually Tracy Hughes (hughest) that posted this picture. I didn't notice it was logged in as Jimmy. LOL. Good thing it's not something that would embarass him. Although he's probably used to that - he shakes his head at me regularly!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Danielle, 

Super cute! You have quite the little stable of dogs their!! I am going to see Penny's mom Faith and sister Christian today at Lois'....I will tell them Penny says Hi!

Chris


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

MIDTNGRNHEAD said:


> Danielle - this is my Pow pup at 2 years old. Looking at Swinger is just like looking at my Pyro at that age. So here's your boy in the future.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tracy ... 

THAT is a beautiful dog! I certainly am not rushing things (God knows we never have enough time with them) ... but I am looking forward to watching him mature.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Handsome pup indeed. Sounds like a nice match. Well named. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris Videtto said:


> Danielle,
> 
> Super cute! You have quite the little stable of dogs their!! I am going to see Penny's mom Faith and sister Christian today at Lois'....I will tell them Penny says Hi!
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris - Penny is a kick butt gal! She earned her SH title at 15 months going straight through and will start hunting on Dec 8th with my husband. She is a pocket rocket - build like a brick but only 47 lbs! Love her to death too - Please say hi to all those H&S dogs for me and Lois!  

Sabotaging my own thread about Swinger with Penny pics but:

This is Penny Laying down (left)








A more casual look for her - she is such a tennis ball freek


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

That is one fine looking pup....


----------



## Matthew J. Ries (Jul 1, 2012)

Great looking yellow pup! He looks like he will be a big boy


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

FOM said:


> Awesome picture! Too bad he's yellow!  I was sad that a litter I had a deposit on with Pow as the sire did not take


Just a tip, if the sire was taking, ya'll had it backwards.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I like seeing yellows with good pigmentation...nice looking boy.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Danielle, christian is a maniac! She picked up a serious qual triple with no problem today! I think she she will be running quals this spring, had 25-30 derby points in limited trials and is a true pocket rocket! I think penny may be her twin, from what i have seen and very much fun for you moving forward!!! Good luck with the crew!! Very nice dogs

Chris


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Boy I am gettting old. I remember when Pow was a pup and training with Mitch andMargo.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

He is lovely. Any chance of a photo standing up?


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

We own a a Pow and Candy (FC FTCh FTACh Taylorlabs Sugar and Spice) pup who is 19 months. She will be running her first derby next weekend. She looks like she will be a really great dog with a bright future.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Sarge, I met several the Candy x Pow puppies when they were just little gaffers. Very cute and confident bunch. Momma Candy is an amazing dog, I'm a fan. Good luck in your pup's first derby!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Erin Lynes said:


> Sarge, I met several the Candy x Pow puppies when they were just little gaffers. Very cute and confident bunch. Momma Candy is an amazing dog, I'm a fan. Good luck in your pup's first derby!


Hottie will be up against littermates Grizzly and Ketchup in the derby. There are several half siblings from Pow in this derby, too! Candy will be running in the same trial in the open. Lynn Troy said she expects two more down from Canada for training this year.

Thanks for the well wishes!!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I love my POW pup, she is doing very well and not even 2 years yet. Passed a finished test I lost my big dog on! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

zeus3925 said:


> We own a a Pow and Candy (FC FTCh FTACh Taylorlabs Sugar and Spice) pup who is 19 months. She will be running her first derby next weekend. She looks like she will be a really great dog with a bright future.


Keep us posted! I sure hope our little “dude” will be playing the game in the next year ... 

This is a little slide show I did of photos (the sequence from the line). This was a 275 yard mark up/cross hill. Past a short station holding blind. We had the thrower throw 4 birds to keep him on line and then repeated bird in mouth - the second time 2 birds were thrown. He hauled BUTT out there


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

I took this pix of four of the Pow x Candy litter on their first birthday.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Danielle, Thats a good looking boy, I am lucky enough to see his Daddy train every couple of weeks.
Hope he follows in in Dads footsteps.

Good Luck,
Gregg Leonard


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Erin, Margo, runnindawgz--- sent you a PM.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Aussie said:


> He is lovely. Any chance of a photo standing up?


A Month later ... Here he is standing (A bit “leggy” right now...) and we got this “hold” thing down pat  (Hope those bottom puppy Canine shake loose soon...)


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Those bottom canines look like a day or two from falling out.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

They are still very firm in place... I’ve had smaller breeds where their puppy canines needed to be removed... I’m just keeping an eye on them. Hoping its no biggie, he is JUST 5 months old... doesn’t bother him at all


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

It is bitter sweet that they grow up so fast isn't it? Seems like about 3 hunt test ago he was about as tall as your ankle. He is looking great, I know you are enjoying him.


----------

